# I composed a symphony.



## junha yang (Feb 3, 2015)

Symphony - 'Neuro'

Composer : Yang Junha(양준하)
Contact : [email protected]
Started : April 2017
Finished : October 2018

Structrue :
I : 0:00
II : 15:40
III : 25:00
IV : 40:05

Instrumentation:
1st Violins, 2nd Violins, Violas, Cellos, Double Basses
1 Piccolo 
ute, 2 Flutes, 2 Oboes, 1 English horns, 2 Clarinets, 2 Bassoons, 1 Contrabassoon
3 Trumpets, 4 Horns, 2 Trombones, 1 Bass Trombone, 1 Tuba
1 Harp, Organ
Timpani, Gong, Cymbals, Snare, Base drum, Glokenspiel, Vibraphone, Crotales, Chimes, Woods


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I listened to your symphony and I must say I am very impressed. At the start it all seemed very 'bitty' and I wasn't sure where it was going to go, but around 6 minutes in with the long chords, and then the ascending/descending da-da-daaa theme, I started to navigate the work more easily and it started to make sense to me.
The second movement has some very interesting woodwind and harp work. Initially I wasn't too sure about the jazzy section in this movement, but then it turned into a very symphonic climax and I could see how it fitted, especially when the dotted rhythm returned on pizzicato violins but without the jazzy feel. The string writing in the second half of this movement is very inventive.
By the start of the 3rd movement I started to realise that almost the whole of this symphony is at the same _f/ff_ dynamic mark. I loved the mysterious section initially on the strings and harp after the '12345' repeated sequence, and I really wish that it could have been more dynamically varied as this would really work far better at _p_ or _pp_ rather than _f_. Only the start of the section after the '12345' repeat felt as though it offered any real dynamic relief, but it soon went back to _f_ with the flute entry. A very interesting and inventive movement, however which I'd love to hear played by a real orchestra. Both this and the preceding movement have very interesting endings; but the use of the organ in this movement is especially good.
Wow what an unusual opening to the finale! This movement really impressed me with some great layering of rhythms and motifs, the only negative I felt was that the percussion could also have done with some of this inventive and exciting writing, but much of the time the section was absent (timpani excepted). With almost unrelenting full orchestra writing at _ff_ throughout, this is a movement that requires some staying power, but it's well worth it. Well done, sir - this is an exceptional work.
What program(s) did you use to compose all this?


----------



## junha yang (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. I really appreciate it.
And about dynamics, yes it could be.
But I believe that with real orchestra and great conductor, the dynamics will be presented in more beautiful ways. 
About the programs, well I'll say just bunch of various VSTis on Cubase. (email me for more details)


----------

